# 6th "Stevia Global Summit 2014" on 20th July 2014 at New Delhi, India



## stevia360 (Jul 2, 2014)

The 6th Stevia Global Summit India 2014, 20th July 2014, New Delhi a comprehensive conference on the stevia value chain, with important insights covering stevia applications in the Food & Beverage sector, Stevia Regulatory Issues, Stevia market Trends, Stevia product launches, Stevia investments and developments taking place in cultivation, it will bring together leading R&D, innovation, new product development (NPD), marketing and food safety, Quality assurance professionals to discuss, innovate, knowledge share and shape the future of Stevia industry into the new decade. Visit: www dot steviaglobalforum dot org

Contact: steviaglobalforumatgmaildotcom, +91 9891988880, 9811988880


----------

